# ENR - Encounter Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 March 2006)

People exercise caution!!!!! Please don't get burnt in this Uranium Upswing!

Buy smart and buy low and most importantly buy stocks that actually have some potential

ie PDN, TOE, UXA, MTN, RPT, NEL, EME, VUL, SMM 

What does ENR have going for it?

20c IPO thats hit $1 today, has 60m shares on issue,

@ 80c = Mkt Cap of $50m approx how can that sort of mkt cap be justified, other runners like GBE at least had operations in Africa, Malawi to be specific near PDN's new ground, but ENR is just working in West Aust near NEL's ground,

This is just my opnion, if you have a different opnion on the merits of why at these astronomical prices this stock should be bought please do tell


----------



## redandgreen (28 March 2006)

Y.T.
The market obviously does not agree with your analysis.
It has incredible buyer support.
Someone out there (of influence) must think it has potential...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 March 2006)

Market also didn't agree with what I thought about GBE after it ran from 30 -95c in 3 days, I thought that 45-55c was spec but anything above 60c was way too spec, well see the chart on what happened when it ran from 60 -95c on the 3rd day (was back down @ 55c 2 days later)

All I'm saying is sometimes greed can blind and (IMO) ENR is a good example (GBE was also an example)

But then what do I know,

Good luck to all those who are punting on this one


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2006)

Awwwww would you look at that,

Gee who would have thought that, that this stock would drop, oh wait thats right me  :


----------



## SBBH (30 March 2006)

Invest 4 Profit was the reason that the SP went crazy.......
Feel sorry for those members who follow the recommendation blindly....


----------



## Devil_Star (7 April 2006)

Hi, guys. I am very concerned about the trend of ENR as well.
Do the comany and its shareholders simply rely its future on the "possible" changes of state government policies to uranium mining in WA & QLD? What is the purpose for exploration if there is no or little possibility to mine? I am confused. Help me out pls.


----------



## $unny (4 May 2006)

i have to stick with young trader on this one, i bought into redport knowing about the boom. however, redport is also good in the long run, people who just buy on the basis of not reading information first will be the lo$ers.


----------



## the tipster (6 May 2006)

I agree with what you've said.  I try to keep clear of uranium stocks that have tripled etc on what I call just hype and try to buy uranium stocks that have yet to have a run.  I've recently come across (thanks to greggy) Intermet Resources (ITT) which is the Hillgrove spin off.  It has all its leases in SA and is drilling 22 holes on 1 of its prospects (Watson Project) this month.  At 25cents and haveing only been listed for 2-3 weeks I think it has been overlooked.  I especially like the fact that its prospects are in SA as the other state governments don't like uranium.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ALFguy (4 July 2006)

YT, your thoughts on potential following the new discovery?

• Encounters’ maiden drill program has identified a new, near surface zone of
uranium mineralisation within the Yeelirrie Channel Project (80% Encounter,
20% Avoca).
• Significant intersects:
- 8m @ 123ppm U3O8 from surface, including 3m @ 204ppm U3O8
from surface
- 7m @ 100ppm U3O8 from 1m, including 2m @ 165ppm U3O8 from
5m
• Follow up drill program to commence in early July.


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

Despite all the comments here - I dabbled with a mere $1000 into this one. As a punt - I'm bored at the moment ok.

I'll jump at any hint of a fall of course - because I do agree with the comments. 

But it is sky rocketing at the moment. Up 20% today.


----------



## cuttlefish (24 July 2006)

throwing money at everything that moves now realist   

so why this one?


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

cuttlefish said:
			
		

> throwing money at everything that moves now realist
> 
> so why this one?





YEP...    

95% of my money is invested safely, and I'm trading with 5% at the moment. And doing well.

I've got CQT rocketing - did you hold it?    

I own MTN - doing nothing at the moment.   But potential for a takeover bid soon.

and this one ENR - only 2000 shares.


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

Cuttlefish to answer your question....

With Kim Beazley saying today it is in Australia's interest to stop the "no new mines" policy.

And that he will fight to have the policy removed as early as next year. And with this company seeming to have found a large source of Uranium only announced today (more details). And it having such a low market cap - I am thinking tomorrow this stock and other Uranium stocks will rise.

We'll see if I am right.   I have this and MTN.


----------



## Nicks (28 December 2006)

Reallist - time for some rockets on this one.

Again benchmarked against the others in its industry this has yet to rocket as most of the others have been predictably doing one after another in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## mmmmining (28 December 2006)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Reallist - time for some rockets on this one.
> 
> Again benchmarked against the others in its industry this has yet to rocket as most of the others have been predictably doing one after another in the last couple of weeks.




Oh, yes, I almost forget about this uranium stock. A former darling, together with TOE.

It might be the time for ENR, or TOE to glow again, so what is the catalyst? Have you find anything need further investigation, or speculation? 

Thanks.


----------



## Nicks (29 December 2006)

well im getting in, it seems to be at the beginning of making a run just like all the other U308 stocks have in the last few days, perhaps its ENRs turn now. 

Fed Gov softening big time and pushing and promoting more mines and mining, plus nuc power. World demand far exceeds supply - no brainer - hence my pick for stock tip next month.


----------



## Halba (29 December 2006)

nicks mine policy no use if ENR doesn't have a resource. its drill resutls are poor  . Why don't you go for NOVA energy or something more established


Assays results include 2m @ 210ppm U3O8 and 194ppm vanadium from 7m.

that smells of manure


----------



## Nicks (2 January 2007)

up 20% today, plenty of buy support around 0.55

manure good for garden, garden growing strong.

AVO (has 25% interest in ENR) also up very strongly today (12% so far). Perhaps something in the wind I thiknk if both up so strong with good buy support.

Yeleerie channel has good fundamental.

Looking good!


----------



## Sean K (2 January 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> nicks mine policy no use if ENR doesn't have a resource. its drill resutls are poor  . Why don't you go for NOVA energy or something more established
> 
> Assays results include 2m @ 210ppm U3O8 and 194ppm vanadium from 7m.
> 
> that smells of manure




Hmmm, is that a 'highlight' result?   Maybe 200m @ 210ppm, or 2m @ 500ppm would be interesting.....


----------



## Nicks (3 January 2007)

GOLD up strongly today - good for both. Should be another stellar day for ENR and AVO.

Remember ENR has other mineral interest other than U308 - though the U308 does help!

I think both these companies have good fundamentals, the fact that they arent a day traders theme park doesnt bother me at all. The big end of town is catching on now too.


----------



## Nicks (5 January 2007)

check out the whopping >2100ppm U308 @ 1m and the Bellah Bore


http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> check out the whopping >2100ppm U308 @ 1m and the Bellah Bore
> 
> http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA




Nicks, this was October 06.


----------



## Nicks (8 January 2007)

yeah but results arent out yet. Could go either way. If +ve this stock will obviously go up nicely.
Anyway I sold most today and Fri arvo. 
Still hold plenty of AVO though as they have some good fundamentals.


----------



## mick2006 (8 January 2007)

have been topping up with this one over the last week in anticipation of the release of the Yeelirrie Channel and Lakeway uranium prospect's drilling results that are due out any day now.  They seem to have some good landholdings around the giant BHP Yeelirrie Uranium Deposit (52,000 tonnes) and the Nova Energy Uranium Deposits (9000 tonnes) with a current share float of only 30 million this one may rocket if they find any decent uranium grades from either drill campaign.  Good sign that it is holding up on this down day.

Anybody else holding this one?

Remember DYOR


----------



## windwalker (7 February 2007)

Sitting on this one and AVO, as you say Nick this one could go either way, I'm hoping north
Cheers


----------



## mmmmining (7 February 2007)

windwalker said:
			
		

> Sitting on this one and AVO, as you say Nick this one could go either way, I'm hoping north
> Cheers



I strongly suggest to ring up the company, and ask them one question that is nothing to do with ENR, then you decide what to do with your ENR holding. The question is:

Why don't you apply for the lease for exploring the Angela deposit in NT?

I have got the answer already, and I made my decision already. It's easy for me to tell you, but it is difficult for you to accept it, and also you might question my motivation. 

So do your own research.


----------



## danc (6 April 2007)

Looks to be coming out of a nice rounding btm especialy on the weekly any  new opinions on this one???


----------



## Lucky_Country (20 November 2009)

Looks like a long time since anyone has paid any attention to ENR but I feel now its starting to attract some attention.

The company has some great land holdings around well known world class deposit Yereelie, Nifty, Kintyre, and as of todays announcement Woodie Woodie.

I really liked today Manganese announcement as anything to do with steel has a big future and one of the stars of the last boom was Consolidated Minerals <Woodie Woodie>.

I also cant think of many Managanese companies listed on the ASX so it could become a niche play.

Proven management Chairman is also SLR and RXM two of the standouts in the current market so this company has a big future.


----------



## muzzza64 (19 April 2011)

been a while since any post here.

I just wanted to give my tip. I took a stock broker (well to do clovellyite) on my party bus, he gave me this ENR tip and I got in at 1.10 and it plummeted the next 5 days.


Im holding because he truly believed this stock would be +$4 by November 2011.

So far burnt, BUT he had no reason to give a bad tip.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Yeneena Copper Exploration Update*
BM7 Prospect
• Additional RC pre-collar assays results returned including:
• 18m @ 0.4% copper and 298ppm cobalt incl. 2m @ 2.2% copper
• 40m @ 0.2% copper and 143ppm cobalt incl. 12m @ 0.4% copper
• Assay results from the first three diamond holes have been received confirming copper-cobalt sulphide mineralisation at depth:
• 19m @ 0.5% copper and 220ppm cobalt
• 7m @ 0.7% copper and 320ppm cobalt
• 59m @ 0.2% copper and 95ppm cobalt
• VTEM survey indicates BM7 target extends a further 2.5km south
• Ninth diamond drill hole in progress 
T4 Prospect
• 10,000m aircore drilling program has commenced

*Encounter expands land holding at Yeneena*
• Encounter completes agreement to expand ground position at the Yeneena project
• The Tenement covers a 114km² area located 4km west of the BM7 copper discovery

*Copper and zinc mineralisation at BM2*
• WA Government Exploration Incentive Scheme co-funded RC drilling program intersects copper and zinc sulphide mineralisation at BM2
• Results include:
• 26m @ 0.60% copper from 100m
• 14m @ 0.74% zinc from 230m to end of hole
• Mineralisation remains open to the west and at depth
• VTEM survey completed with conductor modelled down dip to the west of copper sulphide mineralisation


----------



## Paavfc (1 August 2013)

Showing signs of life here.

Diamond Drill results not to far away...


----------



## greggles (3 August 2018)

Two gap up days in a row for Encounter Resources after announcing yesterday the highest grade gold assay result to date at East Thomson's Dome.

The high grade gold intersected in hole ETG0151 at the N31 Reef at East Thomson's Dome (4m @ 18g/t Au from 8m assayed by 2 metre composite sampling) has been assayed at 1 metre intervals and returned 3m @ 39g /t Au from 9 m including 1m at 109g/t from 9m.

This is a great result for ENR. The key is in the following part of the announcement from yesterday:


> *Commenting on the result, Encounter Managing Director Will Robinson said:*
> 
> “This intersection at the N31 Reef represents the highest grade gold intersected to date at East Thomson's Dome. It's located in an area separate from where the majority of prior exploration took place. Given the grade seen in the re-sampling, if continuity of the N31 Reef can be established through the drill program beginning in the next fortnight, the implications would be significant.”




If this assay result is the tip of the iceberg then it could be very good times ahead for ENR given its relatively small market cap of around $14 million.


----------



## Miner (18 November 2018)

Noticed while putting my tip as ENR today (18th Nov 2018). This thread was last visited by Nicks on Jan 3, 2007- about 12 years! Where is Nicks today? I know Kennas is actively busy but slightly out of participation on ASF for a couple of years. Of course there were some recent postings from Greg also 
Anyway, I am speculating (not gambling as no money is on the table from me ) that my tip on ENR will flourish. Could flourish earlier of 1 Dec or after 31 Dec 2018 to give me the winning edge.
Reasons are : ENR has been playing between big people. IGO has put its money on it- not for a game. ENR has a strategic resource at Telfer which fits very well with NCM Telfer body. Telfer having 0.5 or so ppm of gold and with its existing infrastructure, road, borefield, power, airport - offer ENR a great acquisition opportunity. Unfortunately, people in Melbourne are a bit slow to react even if NCM has a JV with ENR.
With a big push on NCM to do transformation change on Telfer, my guess is ENR could be an attractive proposition for Telfer to survive.
DNH yet but on my watch list.


----------



## Miner (12 March 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190312/pdf/443d8d5ph10qzs.pdf

Bought ENR this morning after reading a long awaited news story on Encounter Resources about the JV holding . Probably at an initial high price after learning Newcrest has increased their JV to 30%.

People who are only learning from books, probably do not realise the strength of this announcement. ENR has rich source of gold but no supporting infrastructure. It will cost substantial CAPEX investment. Newcrest's Telfer mines has everything - airport,water, power, infrastructure, big processing plant and solid (excepting some idiots as all companies have) manning but a poor ore body with average 0.6 gm per ton gold.

ENR ore body is only about 10 kilometers from Telfer . Nothing when a distance of 45 kms between mines and mill are within limit. Worsley Alumina mine is around45 km from Worsley Alumina Refinery in Collie Western Australia.

It took some time for Newcrest to increase the JV but they are changing as you have seen the acquistion with Ludin and another Canadian venture. Please refer my post in November 2018.

So wait and see ENR if you want to step in.
If I have had a crystal ball, would have put my tip ENR for March  

12 March 2019


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

Fair bit of selling pressure Miner and the Twiggs money flow is falling away to about -25% as of yesterdays chart.
Let's see how it goes.

One year EquiVolume chart.


----------



## Miner (12 March 2019)

Miner said:


> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190312/pdf/443d8d5ph10qzs.pdf
> 
> Bought ENR this morning after reading a long awaited news story on Encounter Resources about the JV holding . Probably at an initial high price after learning Newcrest has increased their JV to 30%.
> 
> ...



Gees
Should have put my tips for March :
Since I posted on this thread and thinking to have bought at a higher price in the early morning, ENR shot up


----------



## Miner (12 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Fair bit of selling pressure Miner and the Twiggs money flow is falling away to about -25% as of yesterdays chart.
> Let's see how it goes.
> 
> One year EquiVolume chart.
> ...



Hi Ann
Thanks for sharing your thoughts on ENR and charts.
For ENR, as I just posted again, probably chart will not be 100% to analyse. The price is driven by today's announcement, strategic movement for future whereas chart is analysing the data received until yesterday's sale.
Nonetheless, it will be interesting to see how the price follows the historical trend by the close of market today.


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

Miner said:


> Hi Ann
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on ENR and charts.
> For ENR, as I just posted again, probably chart will not be 100% to analyse. The price is driven by today's announcement, strategic movement for future whereas chart is analysing the data received until yesterday's sale.
> Nonetheless, it will be interesting to see how the price follows the historical trend by the close of market today.



I always find TA and FA very interesting Miner. I am truly not stalking you, I see you are very good at FA  (I am pretty useless at it) and it makes chart reading all that more interesting when there is a comparison.


----------



## Miner (12 March 2019)

Ann said:


> I always find TA and FA very interesting Miner. I am truly not stalking you, I see you are very good at FA  (I am pretty useless at it) and it makes chart reading all that more interesting when there is a comparison.



No worry mate. Even if you are not stalking me, I do stalk you and couple others on this forum. Joe calls it to follow . Primarily I learn a lot from them as well as get checked on some thoughts. And above all they come free. 
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Ann (14 March 2019)

Up and over Miner!


----------



## Miner (14 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Up and over Miner!
> 
> View attachment 92892



    - should have tipped it for March as I lost my crystal ball. On a serious note, back in September I discussed with my mates in Telfer mines and wrote note to some of the top guys in Newcrest, that we needed to boost up ENR by having full acquire and take the leverage of their excellent ore body and the low share price by offering the operating plant, airport, infrastructure, power, water and experienced personnel. The response on the front came that we do not take risk unless we are convinced. I now felt that was a BS to dodge me and instead they were seriously working towards it. Poor me, should have sold my house and invested on ENR !!!!  Of course kidding as no one can predict a Lotto nor gambling like speculative stocks to build up their home. It could well dive down to square one soon today itself.  
But for a change brain has worked to some extent,  whereas it did not work on AGO, FAR, GID and few others.


----------



## Miner (25 June 2019)

Miner said:


> - should have tipped it for March as I lost my crystal ball. On a serious note, back in September I discussed with my mates in Telfer mines and wrote note to some of the top guys in Newcrest, that we needed to boost up ENR by having full acquire and take the leverage of their excellent ore body and the low share price by offering the operating plant, airport, infrastructure, power, water and experienced personnel. The response on the front came that we do not take risk unless we are convinced. I now felt that was a BS to dodge me and instead they were seriously working towards it. Poor me, should have sold my house and invested on ENR !!!!  Of course kidding as no one can predict a Lotto nor gambling like speculative stocks to build up their home. It could well dive down to square one soon today itself.
> But for a change brain has worked to some extent,  whereas it did not work on AGO, FAR, GID and few others.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92894



Gees - did not follow ENR closely for a while. 
Noticed few changes - from march price of 11.5 cents now the stock has plummetted to 6.2 cents today 25 June. Lots of good news, 5 JV with Newcrest, solid gold discovery, IGO participation - all good but not for shareholders in term of return. Volume is also insignificant. Would lady luck ever look at ENR and convince Newcrest or IGO to enhance their holding? 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190605/pdf/445m4rmd960plt.pdf


----------



## Miner (3 July 2019)

Looks like no one wants to know about ENR
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190703/pdf/446ccdjflsnpn9.pdf
I am still a believer on its strength of ore body, infrastructure sharing with Newcrest, Rio and NCM interest on it, airport, spare milling capacity by 2022 (when Telfer mine is going to finish producing or Macmahon possible court case (speculation for more money stops Telfer) then ENR is to go for


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2019)

Miner said:


> Would lady luck ever look at ENR and convince Newcrest or IGO to enhance their holding?



I think they need some decent drill results from their exploration targets before I'd get excited. Obviously have lots going on this year but there doesn't seem to be anything even close to been a potential 'tier 1' prospect, as they're after. Still a minnow that might only take a couple of good strikes to re-rate. One to watch.


----------



## Miner (8 July 2019)

kennas said:


> I think they need some decent drill results from their exploration targets before I'd get excited. Obviously have lots going on this year but there doesn't seem to be anything even close to been a potential 'tier 1' prospect, as they're after. Still a minnow that might only take a couple of good strikes to re-rate. One to watch.



https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190708/pdf/446g85fnybr3dc.pdf
Some miners are getting interested now


----------



## Miner (19 November 2019)

ENR is my tip for Dec 19. Highly speculative but holding reasonably good with low volume.
All are eyeing on Newcrest to be taken off. Very low volume on transaction meaning people are holding.Punters are eyeing with a hope.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191025/pdf/449wb07y7pg7fd.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191031/pdf/44b3lld8nq58w1.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191029/pdf/449zgxymgyqfkx.pdf


----------



## barney (19 November 2019)

Miner said:


> Some miners are getting interested now




Should have been listening to you call back then Miner … it's been a nice extended rise since


----------



## Miner (19 November 2019)

barney said:


> Should have been listening to you call back then Miner … it's been a nice extended rise since



@barney 
I dont believe on myself and often get derailed. So dont listen to me. 
Some how my hunch says ENR is on way to north. May be 4 months?
Normally when I sell prices go half. So unloaded about half today before punting. I know historically after  my sell execution enhances the price.


----------



## barney (19 November 2019)

Miner said:


> I know historically after  my sell execution enhances the price.





Lol … Of course …. Murphy's Law:D


----------



## Miner (25 November 2019)

ENR drilling result has given blow not only ENR share price but also Newcrest significantly.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191122/pdf/44btw3hpt52wl4.pdf
since I tipped the stock, the price has gone down more tha


----------



## Miner (2 January 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191204/pdf/44c8btd5w28844.pdf
ENR is still my choice for January with a hope by Australia Day, there would be some drilling update or acquisition mode. Newcrest at Telfer is sinking and ENR is damn cheap for them to take over. 
@Joe Blow  would this suffice for me to enter into January tipping ? 
Thanks


----------



## Miner (29 January 2020)

Like King Robert Bruce's spider, I am tipping again on ENR. Any upside will be a bonus.
Market got disappointed at the latest drill result (me too) but not given up.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200123/pdf/44dglz6jkr940h.pdf 
The above result was totally waste of money and hope. But my hopes are based on this paragraph on the same report :


----------



## Miner (29 January 2020)

Miner said:


> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191204/pdf/44c8btd5w28844.pdf
> ENR is still my choice for January with a hope by Australia Day, there would be some drilling update or acquisition mode. Newcrest at Telfer is sinking and ENR is damn cheap for them to take over.
> @Joe Blow  would this suffice for me to enter into January tipping ?
> Thanks



Looking back what I said in Early Jan, about the drilling result. Yes, it came earlier than Australia Day but with less than average result. At least I was right on 50%. 
I do have a bright idea. Buy a high value Lotto for this Thursday. If I win then I will keep half for my family and with rest, will buy bloody ENR company . Ask some top notched CEO  to be one of the non executive directors. Price will shoot off. Sale off and catch fish in Hillarys Boat Harbour 
Just kidding with my day dreaming idiosyncrasy


----------



## Miner (5 March 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200304/pdf/44fr20tryxf53d.pdf
ENR is still under trading halt. IGO put a pocket money to try out Paterson's area exploration.
Exploration starts in April/May - so market will be at sidelines.
What is interesting, already two companies are working on that area. So ENR is me too entrant with a leverage of advanced exploration technology (It is unclear to me what that could be and if every other has the same technology) and 1500 m2 area under its tenement. The nature of polymetal is also challenging in terms of processing cost . Technically another two years of waiting from exploration to near term mining if and only if the exploration is good.
Watched the price change of IGO - it went down. I am speculating ENR will get some upside movement when it opens for trading on Thursday.
Having said, if not, God saves the ENR and its holders


----------



## Miner (6 March 2020)

Miner said:


> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200304/pdf/44fr20tryxf53d.pdf
> ENR is still under trading halt. IGO put a pocket money to try out Paterson's area exploration.
> Exploration starts in April/May - so market will be at sidelines.
> What is interesting, already two companies are working on that area. So ENR is me too entrant with a leverage of advanced exploration technology (It is unclear to me what that could be and if every other has the same technology) and 1500 m2 area under its tenement. The nature of polymetal is also challenging in terms of processing cost . Technically another two years of waiting from exploration to near term mining if and only if the exploration is good.
> ...



Looks nice as a temporary relief in a depressed market today after trading halt is removed. But it has been a roller coaster for ENR. It takes a steroid jumps up, low volume and then returns to back to square one .


----------



## frugal.rock (7 March 2020)

I just liked your post a year ago saying that you should have entered it in for March comp...de ja Vue!
Didn't see the year!
You would be in first place at around 38?% ...I think! I noticed it had shot up... hope it's paying off for you Miner. Sounds like it's been a long journey, perhaps? 
Cheers.

F.Rock


----------



## Miner (7 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I just liked your post a year ago saying that you should have entered it in for March comp...de ja Vue!
> Didn't see the year!
> You would be in first place at around 38?% ...I think! I noticed it had shot up... hope it's paying off for you Miner. Sounds like it's been a long journey, perhaps?
> Cheers.
> ...



Too long a journey perhaps. The volume is very low to make a sustainable trend. May be 2024 or when I decide to sell off and then some one offers to take over. Bloody Corona will savage it on Monday.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 March 2020)

Miner said:


> Too long a journey perhaps. The volume is very low to make a sustainable trend. May be 2024 or when I decide to sell off and then some one offers to take over. Bloody Corona will savage it on Monday.



You never know on Monday...
If the gap gets filled with some support... it may get interesting.
Or not... fickle wishy washy market's.
Recent weeks volume picking up...
I don't have any emotional attachment to it, but have been observing it somewhat.


----------



## Miner (7 March 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> You never know on Monday...
> If the gap gets filled with some support... it may get interesting.
> Or not... fickle wishy washy market's.
> Recent weeks volume picking up...
> I don't have any emotional attachment to it, but have been observing it somewhat.



@frugal.rock Glad to learn you have not put any emotion on ENR. I do not have (probably denying that I may have some   )


----------



## frugal.rock (17 June 2020)

Still holding Miner?


----------



## Miner (17 June 2020)

I checked earlier and price drove down and put a buy order.
did  not follow at the end of market. But the volume was not very high. ENR always has been making some or other deal but yet to make it happen. Lets see tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (18 June 2020)

Miner said:


> @frugal.rock Glad to learn you have not put any emotion on ENR. I do not have (probably denying that I may have some   )




*What have we got here old sport?*

~15 cents with a market cap of ~$30M, and low number of shares on offer ~280M. Looking okay.

So now we look at the resources:

Hits are average though?


Miner said:


> I checked earlier and price drove down and put a buy order.
> did  not follow at the end of market. But the volume was not very high. ENR always has been making some or other deal but yet to make it happen. Lets see tomorrow.
> Thanks




What line of mining where you in?


----------



## Miner (8 September 2020)

ENR published this on ASX https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200904/pdf/44m9xcj3lh1x37.pdf
Market liked it so much that the price slumped by 12.5%. Lots of joint venture but so far no positive result to make shareholders happier.
It is more than a year the price is going side ways. I was a great supporter of its location and head grades but now losing steam


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

BHP and Encounter have entered into an Option Agreement covering the 4,500km² Elliott Copper Project in the Northern Territory 
 • Option Agreement provides BHP with the right, following the completion of a jointly designed validation program, to enter an earn-in and joint venture agreement to earn up to 75% interest in Elliott by spending up to $22 million over 10 years 
• Elliott represents a compelling first mover copper opportunity in a high quality jurisdiction: 
-  Located at a major structural intersection on the southwestern margin of the Beetaloo Basin 
- Contains the key conceptual criteria for the formation of sedimentary copper with the target sequence being undercover and untested 
- Standout copper-in-groundwater anomaly which is supported by surface geochemical sampling at Elliott  
• Elliott was first identified by analysing new datasets generated by Geoscience Australia, as part of the Federal Government’s Exploring for the Future Program 
• Encounter retains 100% control of five other copper projects in the NT covering a further 10,300km²


----------



## Miner (24 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> BHP and Encounter have entered into an Option Agreement covering the 4,500km² Elliott Copper Project in the Northern Territory
> • Option Agreement provides BHP with the right, following the completion of a jointly designed validation program, to enter an earn-in and joint venture agreement to earn up to 75% interest in Elliott by spending up to $22 million over 10 years
> • Elliott represents a compelling first mover copper opportunity in a high quality jurisdiction:
> -  Located at a major structural intersection on the southwestern margin of the Beetaloo Basin
> ...



This has been a long wait. The ENR has dated 
with NCM, IGO  and hopefully will have a happy marriage with BHP


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

Miner said:


> This has been a long wait. The ENR has dated with NCM, IGO and hopefully will have a happy marriage with BHP



Just getting to know each other.

and moving focus from Au to Cu. ?


----------



## Miner (24 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Just getting to know each other.
> 
> and moving focus from Au to Cu. ?



Yes. BHP is also focussing on copper.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

Miner said:


> Yes. BHP is also focussing on copper.



and so am I.

(EV technology is changing so quickly for batteries: Ni, Co, Mn here today, gone tomorrow?;  but Copper is a constant)
(plus the supply constraints)


----------



## Miner (24 September 2020)

I


Dona Ferentes said:


> and so am I.
> 
> (EV technology is changing so quickly for batteries: Ni, Co, Mn here today, gone tomorrow?;  but Copper is a constant)
> (plus the supply constraints)



 I will hold you for that


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

> "_What makes for a good commodity stew? A dollop of demand strength. A sprinkle of supply concerns. A rising cost curve. Minimal threats from alternatives.
> 
> "We see all these ingredients and more for the copper sector and are thus more bullish than both consensus commodity forecasts and the forward curve."_



- Bernstein, US investment firm, September 2020

_Follow the money_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2020)

oh dear! 
my low ball Buy may get filled (better check exactly what I'm down for)

Not helpful for the October Comp, though


----------



## Miner (20 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> oh dear!
> my low ball Buy may get filled (better check exactly what I'm down for)
> 
> Not helpful for the October Comp, though
> View attachment 113359



Hello @Dona Ferentes  - did you get low hanging fruits ?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02296355-6A1002144?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Looking at director converting the options at 13 cents, who knows, your tips could be a winner in Oct


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 October 2020)

missed it @Miner . Was just under 20c

and now a Trading Halt, for Capital Raise. ..... will get it away at 17-18c?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 October 2020)

and ....   *Strongly supported $6m Placement to fund copper and gold exploration *
• Well supported Placement priced at $0.19 a share has raised ~$6 million (before costs)
• Strong endorsement of project generator model and potential of upcoming exploration programs
• Transformational placement to fast-track 100% owned gold and copper exploration and accelerate project generation activities

_- pretty good to get away with a small discount. As they say, Market liked it



_


----------



## Miner (23 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and ....   *Strongly supported $6m Placement to fund copper and gold exploration *
> • Well supported Placement priced at $0.19 a share has raised ~$6 million (before costs)
> • Strong endorsement of project generator model and potential of upcoming exploration programs
> • Transformational placement to fast-track 100% owned gold and copper exploration and accelerate project generation activities
> ...



I am sure you are very happy with your tip now


----------



## Miner (14 December 2020)

today NCM announced the divorce with ENR which has been put very nicely on the announcement as a positive one. 
ENR has already done couple other jv so it could be a good for other partners.

With most of my holding being unloaded, I am waiting to see market's reaction.


----------



## brerwallabi (22 February 2021)

Holding some nice partnerships with IGO and BHP.
Numerous tenements across WA and NT.
Drilling programs in place for the next six months.
Assay results in major copper/gold project due March.
At this stage does not need to go market for cash.
Actively looking for new partnerships to fund advancing projects in potentially copper rich areas
Copper prices on the move, a nice rise today.
Only just over 300 million share on issue which I really like.
Moving up from a 9 month low with volume picking up.


----------



## Levity1996 (31 March 2021)

I've got an email from the Managing Director assay results are coming in April. Trucks were delayed due to COVID roadblocks and labs results taking a long time.


----------



## Miner (21 May 2021)

Levity1996 said:


> I've got an email from the Managing Director assay results are coming in April. Trucks were delayed due to COVID roadblocks and labs results taking a long time.



Probably the assay results were shown to  BHP to get them excited for a farm in .
Lets see the market to be notified on assay result as early as Monday. Could ENR board will get a ticket from ASX why it was not announced before the farm in ???
But I have seen ASX to be lenient with some and less lenient with others with no visible action to have been taken off late against any one to be proved as an offender.
Without any blurb, now ENR is flirting with few big players with largest stake is probably from BHP.
I have been always a hopeful and resisted my holding however small it is for long time.
May be ENR could be a tip from me in June . Just a thought as many days are infront to change my mind


----------



## Miner (9 August 2021)

Good morning all
I am unsure how market will view and react on this announcement.
The gold is even less than any cut off value.
I have now lost patience as this organization has entered into few excellent JV but yet to deliver to get shareholders excited.


----------

